# AIB Credit Card and Internet Banking



## guest1 (6 Nov 2006)

Hi,

I was thinking of getting an AIB CC and paying the bill using Internet banking every month so as not to incur any interest by paying the bill on time.

I know the AIB CC isn't the best on the market but i was thinking of using it more for handyness sake, because it would be easy to set up a bill pay facility with the internet banking.


Do you guys envisage any problems with this setup?


Also do you know of a better more cost effective solutions to this problem?
I know they charge per transaction.....


Thanks Guys,
G1


----------



## elefantfresh (6 Nov 2006)

Nope - thats the set up i have and it works a treat.


----------



## nacho_libre (6 Nov 2006)

guest1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was thinking of getting an AIB CC and paying the bill using Internet banking every month so as not to incur any interest by paying the bill on time.
> 
> ...




I have an AIB CC and it's ideal for the situation you seem to want it for. I don't 
even know the interest on it as I've never paid a cent of interest in the 5+ years 
I've had it. If you pay your bill within a month of receiving it then you incur no interest payments. If you have 24hr banking it's easy to keep track of the status 
of the CC and it's easy to use.


----------



## Irishchappie (6 Nov 2006)

Im the same as the previous 2 posters.

Have had an AIB CC for 5 years now and internet banking. no problems whatsoever.

I.C


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Nov 2006)

guest1 said:


> Also do you know of a better more cost effective solutions to this problem?
> I know they charge per transaction.....


 
If you have an AIB current account, such transactions are free if you make at least one debit card and one online transaction (the bill payment for example) per quarter.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Nov 2006)

See [broken link removed] for details of AIB free banking.


----------



## raindog (6 Nov 2006)

yeah it works a treat for me too, no need to worry about the hefty charges when you clear on time online, although my cc has got a litttle out of control lately!!!!!


----------



## fredg (6 Nov 2006)

its a gift.go for it.i do the same as the others.
fredg


----------



## nolo77 (6 Nov 2006)

Me too. I'd recommend it. I've even been a day late with my online payment and I incurred no interest.  But I wouldn't chance it too often!!


----------



## guest1 (6 Nov 2006)

Thanks Guys, thats very reassuring for me.
Sounds like a sweet deal.

I think i'll order the "AIB Maestro" debit card as well as a CC to avail of the free banking. I'll probably use the CC for internet purchases and the DC for when i'm shopping around town. Only sting in the tail is the Gov Stamp duty...... €20 for DC and €40 for CC. Guess that ain't AIB's fault!!! Hope Brian changes that in the next budget.... not likely says you.....LOL


Thanks again.


----------



## infocal (7 Nov 2006)

change your account to student account


----------



## liteweight (7 Nov 2006)

If you don't think AIB CC is the best, why use it? I pay MBNA through AIB Internet Banking.


----------



## demoivre (7 Nov 2006)

guest1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know the AIB CC isn't the best on the market but i was thinking of using it more for handyness sake, because it would be easy to set up a bill pay facility with the internet banking.
> G1



As liteweight says it doesn't have to be an AIb cc because you elect to bank with them - I too have an MBNA cc and pay it off whenever I use it via AIB internet banking.


----------



## guest1 (7 Nov 2006)

liteweight said:


> If you don't think AIB CC is the best, why use it? I pay MBNA through AIB Internet Banking.


 
Yes thats true, but it probably won't make any difference to me since i'll be able to pay the bill on time anyways.

Thanks


----------



## NHG (7 Nov 2006)

Why not set up the payments to the Credit Card on Direct Debit and then you don't even have to worry about the date of payment!


----------



## moneyhoney (7 Nov 2006)

The main difference is the time it takes for your bill payment to hit your cc - if you pay AIB cc from AIB current a/c it will hit next working days. It's 4 working days (or maybe 5?) to MBNA. I presume it's the same with other banks


----------



## BigM (7 Nov 2006)

I also have an AIB card - and was pleasantly surprised to notice a €10 credit applied last month! 
I had made some large purchases during the year (laser transaction limits are a bit of a pain!) but paid them all on time.
So if you're disciplined enough it looks like you can claw some of the SD back!


----------



## BigM (7 Nov 2006)

moneyhoney said:


> The main difference is the time it takes for your bill payment to hit your cc - if you pay AIB cc from AIB current a/c it will hit next working days. It's 4 working days (or maybe 5?) to MBNA. I presume it's the same with other banks


 
The best way to pay MBNA bills is by cheque in the Post Office. I used to have an MBNA card and I could lodge the cheque in the Post Office and it would appear on my MBNA online a/c the next day (or day after max). But the cheque never came out of my (non-AIB) bank account until at least another 4/5 days - so essentially it's free credit. (downside = PO queues/opening hours)


----------

